# Confectionery



## Instantkiwi (Dec 4, 2002)

We are allowed to indulge ourselves over Christmas... right??! I have just made some Fudge with condensed milk (No Butter!)..

Mix 2 cups sugar (I used brown) with 1 cup water in a large saucpan, and bring to boil. Add one cup sweetened condensed milk and boil on low heat til mix forms a firm ball when tested in cold water. Stir continuously to prevent burning. Remove from heat and add as much chocolate cut into small pieces as desired (!). Beat until thick and creamy. Pour into buttered tin or plate. Cut into pieces until cool.

My question:
Will this last until Christmas (ordinarilly it wouldn't!)? I may have heard somewhere that it is not wise to store such things in the fridge as they will go soft ?? and it also has milk in it (albeit condensed) - will it go off?? Please advise someone....


----------



## starrleicht (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't think it would hurt it, although confess I've never stored fudge in the frig but the worst thing that could happen that I can think of is the chocolate could "bloom" - get that little whitish color.  This doesn't hurt the chocolate at all, but it doesn't look very nice!!     I think you'd be safest to place it in an airtight container and store in a cool, dry place and it should be fine.


----------



## Instantkiwi (Dec 6, 2002)

*Storage*

Thanks - I must confess to that I'll have to make another batch!


----------



## starrleicht (Dec 12, 2002)

Why is that, Instantkiwi?  Is it in the frigde?  if so, just set it out for about an hour and look at it- if it didn't bloom already, you'll be fine.  If it did, you'll just have to eat it all!   

If I missed your point, sorry! Please elaborate!  tx!


----------



## Instantkiwi (Dec 13, 2002)

*Confession!*

I must confess I have never had to save it before and therefore it is all gone......


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 13, 2002)

ROFL


----------



## starrleicht (Dec 16, 2002)

Dittos on the ROFL!!!


----------

